# Thoughts on running clen w/ Test E cycle?



## Armenian

Hey guys,

Was wondering on input.  My goals are to increase LBM and decrease bf.  Obtain a more aesthetic look (I know sighs from everyone).  

Say person A is running test e cycle for the first time, does the addition of clen make this goal achievable faster and more importantly smarter?

Here is the layout:

Test E: 1-12 500mg (250mg Monday, 250mg Thursday) 
hCG: 1-12 500iu (Sunday, Wednesday)

Clen: 2 weeks on 2 weeks off method from what I read seems to be effective.  Open to other ideas
1-40mcg clen
2-40mcg clen
3-60mcg clen 
4-60mcg clen 
5-80mcg clen 
6-80mcg clen 
7-100mcg clen 
8-100mcg clen 
9-80mcg clen 
10-80mcg clen 
11-80mcg clen 
12-40mcg clen 
13-40mcg clen 
14-20mcg clen

PCT: Post 2 weeks
100/100/50/50 Clomid
20/20/20/20 Tamox

Also Question as to whether hCG is necessary for PCT as well and if an AI is needed for a Test E cycle.  

Thanks!


----------



## Spongy

What are your stats, cycle history, etc


----------



## Armenian

Age: 23
Ht: 5'7
Body Weight: 175
Bf: 15%
Lifting for: 6yrs
1st cycle


----------



## JAXNY

Most of what you're looking for is going to come from your diet and cardio, clen can aid some in your fat burning process, But getting lean is all about diet and cardio. 
If you're going to use clen go for 3 week cycles not 2. 
I've never tapered down while using clen, I don't see the point of that. You won't have any sides from stopping abruptly. 
Increase it by 20mcg until you feel sides then back it off by 20mcg and then maintain that dosage.  Unless you want to ride out any jitters you get they'll go away in a day or two.


----------



## Spongy

Stay clear of.clen if it's your first.  You need to know how you respond to test alone first given that it will be the base for all future cycles


----------



## Armenian

Thanks for the respons Jax and spongy.  @Jax so you would beginat 20mcg and increase up until sides for 3 weeks stop abruptly begin again after 3 weeks? And @Spongy what if I were to start the clen 3 weeks before the test e cycle? I know its a long ester so that's why I thought I could jump start with clen and as I come off for the weeks off have the test start kicking in.


----------



## Spongy

I still wouldn't.  With the right diet you can get clen-like results from a test-only cyclex especially your first.  You are young and have plenty of time to **** with your hormones, don't rush the clen.  

Btw, fuk clen.  Almost gave me a heart attack at 27.  

Chicken, Mast, (old) Rips.


----------



## JAXNY

I'm not going to recommend that you do clen because of what spongy just said about a heart attack. 
Personally I've used clen many times in the past with no issues what so ever. However, that was quit a while ago and I knew I was using real clen. 
This shit going around today, honestly I don't. Know what's in it.  I got some clen last year and by the 2 day I had to stop. It was like crack. I made 3 different attempts to use it, thinking maybe it was just me. I still have what's left of it. W h y I haven't thrown it away I don't know. Maybe I'll sell it to a crack head if I need cash one day. 
You can do what you're looking for just fine without the clen. I've ripped up plenty of times with out any aids. 
Spongy can actually help you out with a diet plan if you need. 
But if you're determined to try it and you know it's real. Then yes 3 weeks on 3 weeks off.  And yes increments of 20mcg at a time. You need to be careful and increase slowly because again idk what they are putting in this stuff today and calling it clen but it shouldn't make you feel like you're having a heart attack. 
Increasing LBM and dropping BF % s a tricky feat and difficult to do. It can be done but not easy and you have to be knowledgeable in what you're doing. So if you're not,
Then I'd recommend you use your first test cycle to put mass on. And then cut up at the end of your cycle. And then use the clen at this time, Just keep the diet sensible and moderately clean and you should stay relatively lean and it will be easier to det down and lean out post cycle.


----------



## speech

bruhh, your first time I probably wouldn't even run the clen over 80mcg, that's some mean stuff


----------



## number5

Man if its your first cycle you won't need clen at all.  I just got done with my first cycle and I was amazed at how my body responded.   My bf went down and my weight went up.  I was afraid of gaining bf but if your diet is decent,  you can take a lott of cals and not put on bf.  I actually had some clen to go with it because I wanted to go all out but a friend talked me out of it I'm glad because I got to see what test alone can do.  I gained 20 lbs and my bf went from around 17 to around  16.  I've just started my pct and I've lost just a little of that weight but gained no fat. That's just my results.  5'10 202lbs 16% bf.


----------

